
United change fees are gone - OMGCable
https://news.united.com/pub/sf/FormLink?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DAQpglLjHJlTQGN4g1zffGK4COEfs7JhwXmzfbNaPBUnEOkzcJg3PzdKbGp1cMSeBYtirPfVXMtX%3DAQpglLjHJlTQGomihSzczbvzgCU9m7sKzc4cHUnzeaATNXN34kzbzdA2HRikSzcq6mkuzahmDuR&_ei_=Er3HWOTYicpnrMsZbgHJ9tAyaSvRfNOA14IiSs01UJiqlwTHGjSehcFZ3vOqmWvtC4a_BOToOpZuTLDdRCISGadOO-RBwxsDPlDobTkekUwzvoedZncKXbyw7mI6YdvXHlEnNf_YmIXJW7cRhyBMSav4Z3lr-wPrrS1DiSLMGW9mJ5nHXVATkmc8V_edfY_rduE_JoeUw-81DMDxxh1bwR1S6yPzwhKXW60BQ_tWDr49zDFwaRIXs24h3pva_aaw9YQQuMx0KShULelt09AAxrs9Zu-iuRVQHg5UkM7JFQIbl1nirCl52ISFdSvqke8XpOT8TXk0enBlrzmWf02pLIEG0tqVKO8uXHCB9RpuTvOQzSvZ1JHOVbdO62_XWAMiK2Km2orYK0yej1tJGqlsmq4b0bRSY8eEuqqC9Ma8QY7cY1XvH3rsaBvBokz5kK12zIVxhqWS.&_di_=8jg38kquicdrtrkp18pock883hq7aibf4edbpql09bun40hmhp60
======
brownbat
We rebooked relatives during the pandemic and was surprised our credit didn't
apply to the same class of service. If you bought a package with extra legroom
and a checked bag, you end up being able to use the credit on basic economy,
and repaying for the checked bag every time you book.

Just stuff like this where they continue to nickel and dime you while saying
they're doing you a favor.

